# problems with torching



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

I started off with a coffee pot full of computer parts. And soaked them in hydrogen peroxide, sea salt and vinegar. I let that sit for 3 days.

Filtered the liquid in coffee filters and got an orange colored substance. Then I bought SMB (mixed 30 grams with approximately 200 mL of water. And added it to the orange solution drop by drop. (Dark scarlet color with every drop. The liquid turned partly red until a dark red/black.

I then poured the liquid into a pot and boiled it. A brown thicker liquid then when all the liquid boiled away I was left with a thin brown powder. I torched it and it just burned. What is the brown powder?

https://ibb.co/bQMXsx
https://ibb.co/nkysQH


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 15, 2018)

Before you attempt this again, spend a month or two searching the forum and reading everything you can find about how to properly process the specific type of material that you have. Some people read the forum fora year or two before processing anything.


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

Is that it


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2018)

AetherAlan said:


> Is that it



That's it.


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

Booo. I listed my reagents and the processes along with pictures. I'm reading as we speak.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2018)

AetherAlan said:


> Booo. I listed my reagents and the processes along with pictures. I'm reading as we speak.



And did you do this in your kitchen?


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

jimdoc said:


> AetherAlan said:
> 
> 
> > Booo. I listed my reagents and the processes along with pictures. I'm reading as we speak.
> ...


And my bedroom.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 15, 2018)

Can you post a link to the Youtube video where you learned all this from?


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

I use all of my resources and I'm blossoming out from my newbie aspect.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 15, 2018)

I hope you live alone. You're not going to blossom much longer doing this in your home. Both the solutions, and the gases they produce are hazardous. STOP doing this in your home! You're going to jeopardize your health, as well as the health of anyone or anything that lives in your home.

Dave


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll be iight. thanks


----------



## anachronism (Mar 15, 2018)

Get rid of this guy. Complete waster. He can't even spell whilst he's mocking basic safety procedures. Have some standards rather than pandering to an eejit.


----------



## Shark (Mar 15, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Get rid of this guy. Complete waster. He can't even spell whilst he's mocking basic safety procedures. Have some standards rather than pandering to an eejit.




:lol: 

British English I will never understand. It's proper spelling is ijit not eejit. :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, he has wasted enough space.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, seems a couple wasters manages to get on the board the last coupe days. :/


----------



## niks neims (Mar 16, 2018)

Obvious troll is obvious...

But there has been a sharp incresase in over all spam these few last days... How so?
It really annoys me if I just want to quickly browse thought new topics and have to waste my time reading through crap like this :/
I do my best to report crude spam, still it is a waste of my time, no fun at all... 

-Artūrs


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2018)

AetherAlan, there is a great saying that treat others as you want to be treated. You come here, posting nonsense procedures, answering with disrespect when GSP, one of our greatest members and also a moderator gives you advice. Then you have the gut to report several of the replies as "hurting your feelings" and "unhelpful".

If you want to stay on the forum, learn to behave as a grown up or you will be banned.

Consider this as a final warning.

Göran


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 18, 2018)

A snowflake, I knew it.


----------



## AetherAlan (Mar 18, 2018)

Ban me then. I'm the fifth Element I'll just skip the forums.


----------



## cosmetal (Mar 18, 2018)

Shark said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Get rid of this guy. Complete waster. He can't even spell whilst he's mocking basic safety procedures. Have some standards rather than pandering to an eejit.
> ...



Idjit is better:

*"idjit
Derived from the Irish Slang word "Eejit", which means a person who is exceedingly Stupid or an Idiot. It was americanized and made "country" and slowly was changed into "Idjit" by southerners."*

Ijit is allowed, but, idjit just sounds better. Just checking . . . Alabama is in the South, right? :wink: 

James (Left Coast hostage)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 18, 2018)

AetherAlan said:


> Ban me then. I'm the fifth Element I'll just skip the forums.


Your wish is my command.

Never ask to banned if you're not serious.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 18, 2018)

AetherAlan said:


> Ban me then. I'm the fifth Element I'll just skip the forums.



He's boron? 

That doesn't even make sense!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Mar 18, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> Shark said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



I like idjit better, I will need to add that to my library. As for Alabama being in the south, I am no longer sure since they replaced the "g" in most words with that "j" letter. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 18, 2018)

snoman701 said:


> AetherAlan said:
> 
> 
> > Ban me then. I'm the fifth Element I'll just skip the forums.
> ...



You read it wrong. It's misspelled.

It's suppose to be: "He's moron"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 18, 2018)

Shark said:


> I like idjit better, I will need to add that to my library. As for Alabama being in the south, I am no longer sure since they replaced the "g" in most words with that "j" letter. :lol: :lol:



J'eat yet! :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 19, 2018)

Palladium said:


> J'eat yet!



Naw 'djyoo?

Y'owna run down momma'neems see what day got on the stove?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 19, 2018)

Only Southerners know the difference between Redneck and White Trash!


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 19, 2018)

That's just because you gotta see the sun to get a red neck. I'm so pale I blend in with the snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palladium (Mar 19, 2018)

In the words of another Michigan boy "Po-Dunk"! :wink: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KnAzpi4avo&t=0s&list=PLrfC7cxPdgtDkJ4h5EW0aIyO9_m1VFudG&index=24


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 19, 2018)

Palladium said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > AetherAlan said:
> ...


In any case, he was quite dense.

Göran


----------



## Shark (Mar 19, 2018)

UncleBenBen said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > J'eat yet!
> ...



Sho is nice a yall to invite us up the mountain fer dinner. Ya rekon she got roasneers and hot biscuits, ere maybies some blackberry cobbler?


----------



## anachronism (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm feeling "deliverance" here


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 19, 2018)

anachronism said:


> I'm feeling "deliverance" here


What y'all got over on dat side o da pond? 

Jus bad teefs vs good?

Seriously....is it just Scots vs englishmen? Curious. Over here a hundred miles changes everything from how ya talk to what ya eat and whether or not you can marry your sister. Maybe the last one is a stretch, but the cultural diversity is pretty apparent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palladium (Mar 19, 2018)

You can't marry your sister? :mrgreen: 
Joe Dirt!


----------



## anachronism (Mar 20, 2018)

Oh we have speech variations over 50 miles guys- huge ones- so I know where you're coming from 8)


----------



## ARMCO (Mar 23, 2018)

Palladium said:


> Only Southerners know the difference between Redneck and White Trash!



Lol!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMCO (Mar 23, 2018)

Palladium said:


> You can't marry your sister? :mrgreen:
> Joe Dirt!



I’m glad you guys had fun with this. It made a worthless post worth reading. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMCO (Mar 23, 2018)

Palladium said:


> In the words of another Michigan boy "Po-Dunk"! :wink:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KnAzpi4avo&t=0s&list=PLrfC7cxPdgtDkJ4h5EW0aIyO9_m1VFudG&index=24



“Another” Michigan boy??

I’m Alaskan last twenty years but was raised in Taylor Michigan “spitting distance” from Kid Rock’s place. You?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

